# sweeps burner ?



## grainsofgold (Nov 15, 2018)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIADR07VW5069

Would this pizza oven be useful for burning down sweeps ? Saw this and wondered 

How would you put an after burner on it- parts needed ? 

Thanks

GOG


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 15, 2018)

Do you live at least 1/2 mile from the nearest neighbor?

You really want a complete combustion. Meaning you almost absolutely need to run your smoke through an afterburner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

